# Cabo San Lucas



## kapear (Jan 6, 2008)

I know it is impossible to give an exact answer but was wondering if you could give me an idea of the availability you have in Cabo. I noticed on the website that you manage a resort there. Do you find that a good number of owners deposit with TPI rather than the other exchange companies? We are looking for a 2 bedroom, week 52 , 2009. I know it is a tough week to get. We're trying to getto Cabo at the same time as my parents who won a week 52 at Playa Grande. (We don't care which Cabo resort we're at).

We would be depositing a Pono Kai week. I've yet to reserve it but in the past have had good luck getting the 1 bedroom loft units.  Thank you.


----------



## TPIRep (Jan 6, 2008)

Week 52 anywhere is not an easy week to get, however we do have great availability in Cabo not only at our managed resort but a few others as well.  So I would say that if you get your request in soon, there should be a pretty good chance of getting something.


----------



## kapear (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you. i will request my week from Pono Kai and call you guys to deposit it.


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 11, 2008)

"However we do have great availability in Cabo not only at our managed resort but a few others as well."

Which other resorts?
 and what size units
1 bedroom? or 2 bedroom?


----------



## TPIRep (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello...the resort we have are:
Grand Mayan Los Cabos
Los Cabos Golf resort
Club Cascadas de Baja
Playa del Sol Los Cabos
Pueblo bonito

all have 1 or 2b units.


----------

